# Growing Like Weeds



## kevyn (Feb 9, 2005)

Well I had planned to be posting pics of my Cascabel, my Copperheads and my new Afrock female, but since the weather didn't co-operate this weekend I was stuck taking pics of some old worn out, ugly snakes. Just kinding. I love these guys and they are just blowing me away as they grow. My Borneo Short-Tailed Pythons...

Male







Female


----------



## Stevo (Feb 9, 2005)

they are awesome looks like they feed well


----------



## ad (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, they are so short and fat its amazing they constrict anything!!
Very pretty pythons.


----------



## playwell (Feb 9, 2005)

WOW they are great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What country are you in?


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 9, 2005)

awsome snakes. How big will they be when fully grown?


----------



## kevyn (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm in Canada, and they are fat little snakes. Python curtus are very heavy bodied snakes. It's unreal just how fat these guys get. I've seen adult Borneos and Blood Pythons (Python curtus brogersmai) that are fatter than some adult Retics. I'm really starting to get into these guys. I'm going to have to add more of them to my stock and some Bloods for sure.


----------



## kevyn (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry, they get smaller than Bloods so around 5ft, 6ft. would be huge. But fat very, very fat.


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 9, 2005)

Awww a pretty fat snake and a toonie. If I offer two toonies and a loonie can I have him/her

Mark


----------



## redline (Feb 9, 2005)

wheres the weed man


----------



## kevyn (Feb 9, 2005)

> Awww a pretty fat snake and a toonie. If I offer two toonies and a loonie can I have him/her
> 
> Mark



No. But you can see how we have a hard time taking any economic crisis seriously here.


----------



## playwell (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats teasing us Australians, we can't have those snakes. :cry: 
We can only have Australain snakes and even then we are so limited it's rediculous.
:x We have more rules than snakes.. :x 
ARHH!!!!!!!! I want exotic snakes!!!!!!! Tooo!!!! :lol: 

(and yes I do understand why we have all those rules)


----------



## angelrose (Feb 9, 2005)

toonies? loonies? wtf....
Nice snakes!


Angel


----------



## kevyn (Feb 9, 2005)

Our dollar coin has a loon on it so we so very affectionately refer to it as the "loonie". When the 2 dollar coin was introduced it became equally affectionately knows as the "toonie". Rediculous name for money I know. How do you think foreign investers feel about putting their money into something called the "loonie". Atleast a beaver was already on our nickle (5 cent peice).


----------



## playwell (Feb 9, 2005)

Canadian nicknames for money "aye"


----------



## imported_Mark (Feb 9, 2005)

Son_of_Ash said:


> Our dollar coin has a loon on it so we so very affectionately refer to it as the "loonie". When the 2 dollar coin was introduced it became equally affectionately knows as the "toonie". Rediculous name for money I know.



and I'm an Aussie and knew this, where have you all been....I thought it was only Yanks who know that outside the boarders of the USA there is just emptiness, just ask Mr W'ya


----------



## playwell (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeh, I knew this as I dated a Canadian about 8 years ago. Great girl, great accent and she told me about the money and many other cool Canandian stuff.
Warning - Don't let them drive your car, exspecially near round abouts aye!!lol
-Wrong way, wrong side of the road and a car coming, it was funny but a bit scary.-


----------



## Hickson (Feb 9, 2005)

> Wrong way, wrong side of the road and a car coming, it was funny but a bit scary


Yeah, I've done that in the States.

Lovely Short-tails, Kev.



Hix


----------



## thals (Feb 9, 2005)

gorgeous snakies u got there


----------



## fly2high (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats some nice looking snakes you have


----------



## dee4 (Feb 9, 2005)

LOONIE TOONIE????????????????
What would the cartoons be called???????
Atleast some govs have a sense of humour.
Great lookin python.


----------



## dobermanmick (Feb 9, 2005)

Very Nice Kev 
What sort of temperement do they have ? And what do you pay for them over there ?


----------



## angelrose (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry, i have an excuse though... im a kiwi....

Angel


----------



## herptrader (Feb 10, 2005)

The toonie has a picture of two polar bears on it.

Loons are pretty kewell birds. They are a bit like a cross between a giant duck but with a crow like beak. They are beautifully marked and have an amazing song. I had one swim under a canoe I was in. They are as agile under the water as in the air.



Mark said:


> Son_of_Ash said:
> 
> 
> > Our dollar coin has a loon on it so we so very affectionately refer to it as the "loonie". When the 2 dollar coin was introduced it became equally affectionately knows as the "toonie". Rediculous name for money I know.
> ...


----------



## Retic (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes I agree totally  



playwell said:


> Thats teasing us Australians, we can't have those snakes. :cry:
> We can only have Australain snakes and even then we are so limited it's rediculous.
> :x We have more rules than snakes.. :x
> ARHH!!!!!!!! I want exotic snakes!!!!!!! Tooo!!!! :lol:
> ...


----------



## kevyn (Feb 10, 2005)

> Very Nice Kev
> What sort of temperement do they have ? And what do you pay for them over there ?



They're pretty good. They have a nasty reputation, but like most snakes, I'm learning reputations aren't really the truth. The male is a bit flighty, but neither have made any attempts to bite, nor have shown any aggression. I'm quite taken with these guys. 

I think if I recall correctly, I paid $500 for the pair. I picked up a few other snakes that day too, so I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## Livewire (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice looking snakes, the pattern is awesome. What do you feed these guys?


----------



## kevyn (Feb 11, 2005)

Right now I'm just feeding them mice. I'm going to switch them over to rats in the next week or so.


----------



## playwell (Feb 11, 2005)

How big are those guys aye..? Do you need a License for them In Canada?


----------



## kevyn (Feb 11, 2005)

Right now they're just under a foot. I don't need a license to keep anything here in Canada. I'm just not allowed to keep any species native to British Columbia as all snakes in this province are endangered.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Feb 11, 2005)

nice snakes kev


----------



## dobermanmick (Feb 11, 2005)

Do you breed your own food ? if not what sort of prices do you pay for rats and mice over there !


----------



## kevyn (Feb 11, 2005)

I used to breed my own rats but it just got to be too much of a pain in the a$$. It ultimately cost more for me to breed my own rats than it is to buy them. Honestly I don't know what I pay per rat/rabbit/chicken/mouse. I just get a big sack full and I pay about $1.25/lbs. I will however need to find a steady source of pigs soon for all the Retics and Afrocks.


----------

